# 30 gallon bowing



## Fishmommy3 (Jan 9, 2017)

I have an issue and I'm hoping someone can help me. I've noticed that my 30 gallon (36"L) tank is bowing on the front. I tried adding a brace but it actually came off. (Used a piece of glass of the same thickness and silicone. Tank was empty and clean and it cured for more than a week)
Any suggestions on bracing ?
Should I be worried?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Is this a custom tank or stock? Do you know the glass thickness? Honestly, for a 30 gallon tank, it sounds like something to avoid, as there is no way a store bought stock tank that size should be bowing.
And if this was a rimless or custom tank that is thinner, then proceed at your own risk, cause if it's bowing now, it's not going to get better. It might never change and be ok, or it might blow out the entire front, hard to say.

If you did want to try and fix it, a continuous euro brace around the top would give you a better chance. More glue area. And try using thicker glass or acrylic for the eurobrace, too. But again, by the time you pay for all that new material, you might be better off getting a new tank.....

Just my two cents........I feel your pain, and it's hard to know the right solution cause there might never be an issue.........but if there was..........


----------



## Fishmommy3 (Jan 9, 2017)

It's a stock tank that I got off Kijiji. I figured there wasn't much else to do. I don't want to go the euro bracing route as it's not worth it. 
I noticed the bow was there even when the tank is empty. Not worth the risk.
Thanks for the reply


----------



## Cyberlord (Jul 12, 2016)

Fishmommy3 said:


> It's a stock tank that I got off Kijiji. I figured there wasn't much else to do. I don't want to go the euro bracing route as it's not worth it.
> I noticed the bow was there even when the tank is empty. Not worth the risk.
> Thanks for the reply


Maybe it was a reptile tank (??) with thinner glass.
I agree with previous comments that a 30gal should not be bowing


----------



## Fishmommy3 (Jan 9, 2017)

Nope. It's a fish tank. Glass seems thick enough for it's size.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

A small amount of bowing is normal for a standard 36" tank. My 36" 35 bows 3/8 " and my 30", 30 gallon bows 1/4". They always have. I have had both from the early 90s.


----------

